# Diawa braid wind knots



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I have 15 lb diawa sensor surf braid on my caldia and have issues with wind knots well kinda the line seems to catch on the guides and the leader knot when I cast. Rod is a team diawa saltwater pretty frustrating cause this is my soft plastics rod so repetitive casts. Any help? Thinking when the leader knot goes through the guides it slows down and the braid keeps going


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I use the surgeons knot to tie on my fluorocarbon leader. Using 15 lb braid and 20 lb leader. Might try shortening leader. I use two rod lengths. Don't want to shorten leader too much though. Oh and the rod has reasonable size guides


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Too much line on the spool can cause issues. Less line causes a little more resistance over the spool lip.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ubolt said:


> I use the surgeons knot to tie on my fluorocarbon leader.
> 
> Oh and the rod has reasonable size guides


When I was using the surgeons knot [6lb braid to 10lb fluoro/mono] found I had to replace runners and tip with rings about 3-5mm for no problem casting with long leader.

Also less on spool as mentioned by avayak.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The big problem with jigging soft plastics is that you're constantly winding line into the spool with little tension so it's easy to get loose wraps. When you cast these loose wraps are what catch on guides and cause wind knots. Every five to tens casts throw out a long one and wind it back in quickly to provide tension in the line. This should help.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I had similar problems with a daiwa reel and sunline pe. Nearly had a tantie and burned the thing in the back yard I got so frustrated. I ended up fixing the issue by removing about 15m of line. Knots didn't seem to alter much for me. Hope the same works for u.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> The big problem with jigging soft plastics is that you're constantly winding line into the spool with little tension so it's easy to get loose wraps. When you cast these loose wraps are what catch on guides and cause wind knots. Every five to tens casts throw out a long one and wind it back in quickly to provide tension in the line. This should help.


This


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I shortened my leader so that it wasn't on the reel when I cast and no wind knots or tangles. 
Hooked two good snapper on plastics out on the wreck at Arno bay (boat fishing) but got sharked


----------

